# What can give you amazing smooth silky skin?



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 26, 2005)

I mean something that will leave your skin like that naturally even when the product is not on..so i don't mean face primers or lotions that make your skin nice while it's on.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 26, 2005)

face???  Olay Regenerist serum instead of the cream.  Estée Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher.

for the body - Lubriderm Skin Renewal lotion in the "radiance" formula - wow!  i LOVE this stuff!


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I mean something that will leave your skin like that naturally even when the product is not on..so i don't mean face primers or lotions that make your skin nice while it's on._

 
This is not quite what you were looking for but when I want a no makeup day but want my skin to be even and bright, I use Biotherm (hur hur hur) Pure Bright Moisturizing makeup base.  It leaves me looking dewey, even and healthy and it is not all silicony feeling ( i hate that!) like some others.


----------

